# All Grain Redback



## s.delestang (29/9/11)

Hi I have had a decent search around the web and cannot find a recipe for a redback clone (original redback in the brown bottle) that uses ALL GRAIN. There are a few extract versions and some discussion about proposed recipes, but I am looking for one tried and tested. Hopefully someone can point in the the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## kelbygreen (29/9/11)

maybe you could try to convert the extract to a AG recipe not sure how close the extract one was though so it could be way off. Only one way to find out! if its off you will have a beer that should be along the same lines.


----------

